# Theology of the pre Flood era



## Unoriginalname (Jan 21, 2012)

I was reading through this section of scripture and many verses just raised a lot of questions in my mind  Such as does Gen 3: 26 mean that there was some sort of apostasy from the time of Abels murder till that verse?


> 26To Seth also a son was born, and he called his name Enosh. At that time people began to call upon the name of the Lord.


Also does Gen 2 22-24 mean that somehow Adam could have been saved by eating of the fruit of life? That would seem to go against the the entire flow of scripture. Yet if someone used this verse as a proof text for sacraments conferring grace regardless of the state of the receiver, how would one answer them?


> 22Then the Lord God said, “Behold, the man has become like one of us in knowing good and evil. Now, lest he reach out his hand and take also of the tree of life and eat, and live forever—” 23therefore the Lord God sent him out from the garden of Eden to work the ground from which he was taken. 24He drove out the man, and at the east of the garden of Eden he placed the cherubim and a flaming sword that turned every way to guard the way to the tree of life.



Finally what is meant by the second part of the curse on Eve


> Your desire shall be for your husband,
> and he shall rule over you.”


Does anyone have any recommendations for essays or books on the pre Flood portions of scripture, especially dealing with the relation of God to the people of this time period? Also I apologize that my questions do not seem to be sorted in any coherent way.


----------



## nwink (Jan 21, 2012)

John Owen's "Biblical Theology" deals some at least with the Gen 3:26 stuff and the pre-Flood Church. As for the Gen 2 passage and the part about Eve, I think any good Reformed commentary should have a good explanation.


----------

